# Tabellenrechner



## Bayer12 (16. Apr 2010)

Hallo,
ich muss für die Schule einen Tabellenrechner programmieren, nur hab ich leider bei java nicht so den durchblick und deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen könnte.

Die Aufgabenstellung:
Ich soll mit Hilfe von Auswahlfeldern die Mannschaften, die gegeneinander spielen auswählen und in Textfeldern die jeweils geschossenen Tore eingeben.
In der besagten Liga spielen 6 Mannschaften.
Bei Klick auf einen Button sollen die Ergebnisse der Tabelle(also die Tore, Gegentore, sowie die Punkte) hinzugefügt werden.
Die Tabelle besteht aus dem Platz, dem Mannschaftsnamen, der Tore, der Gegentore, sowie den Punkten
Nach dem Klick auf den Butto soll die Tabelle aktualisiert werden.

Das Grundgerüst besteht bereits:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Rechner</title>


</head>
<body>

<table width="100%" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2">
 <tr>
  <td><b>Heimmannschaft</b></td>
  <td><b>Auswärtsmannschaft</b></td>
  <td><b>Heimtore</b></td>
  <td><b>Auswärtstore</b></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td><select name="Heimmannschaft">
  <option>Bayer Leverkusen</option>
  <option>Bayern München</option>
  <option>Borussia Dortmund</option>
  <option>Schalke 04</option>
  <option>Hannover 96</option>
  <option>SC Freiburg</option>
    <td><select name="Auswärtsmannschaft" >
  <option>Bayer Leverkusen</option>
  <option>Bayern München</option>
  <option>Borussia Dortmund</option>
  <option>Schalke 04</option>
  <option>Hannover 96</option>
  <option>SC Freiburg</option></td>
  <td><input type="text"></td>
  <td><input type="text" ></td>
 </select>
 </select>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td><select name="Heimmannschaft" >
  <option>Bayer Leverkusen</option>
  <option>Bayern München</option>
  <option>Borussia Dortmund</option>
  <option>Schalke 04</option>
  <option>Hannover 96</option>
  <option>SC Freiburg</option>
    <td><select name="Auswärtsmannschaft" >
  <option>Bayer Leverkusen</option>
  <option>Bayern München</option>
  <option>Borussia Dortmund</option>
  <option>Schalke 04</option>
  <option>Hannover 96</option>
  <option>SC Freiburg</option></td>
  <td><input type="text"></td>
  <td><input type="text"></td>
 </select>
 </select>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td><select name="Heimmannschaft" >
  <option>Bayer Leverkusen</option>
  <option>Bayern München</option>
  <option>Borussia Dortmund</option>
  <option>Schalke 04</option>
  <option>Hannover 96</option>
  <option>SC Freiburg</option>
    <td><select name="Auswärtsmannschaft" >
  <option>Bayer Leverkusen</option>
  <option>Bayern München</option>
  <option>Borussia Dortmund</option>
  <option>Schalke 04</option>
  <option>Hannover 96</option>
  <option>SC Freiburg</option></td>
  <td><input type="text"></td>
  <td><input type="text"></td>
 </select>
 </select>
 </tr>
</table>

<p></p>
<p></p>
<input type="submit" value="Berechnen">
<p></p>
<p></p>

<table width="100%" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2">
  <tr>
  <td><b>Platz</b></td>
  <td><b>Mannschaft</b></td>
  <td><b>Tore</b></td>
  <td><b>Gegentore</b></td>
  <td><b>Punkte</b></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td>1.</td>
  <td>Bayer Leverkusen</td>
  <td>30</td>
  <td>15</td>
  <td>20</td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td>2.</td>
  <td>Schalke 04</td>
  <td>17</td>
  <td>10</td>
  <td>15</td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td>3.</td>
  <td>Bayern München</td>
  <td>22</td>
  <td>20</td>
  <td>13</td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td>4.</td>
  <td>Borussia Dortmund</td>
  <td>17</td>
  <td>19</td>
  <td>9</td>
 </tr>
  <tr>
  <td>5.</td>
  <td>SC Freiburg</td>
  <td>14</td>
  <td>22</td>
  <td>6</td>
 </tr>
  <tr>
  <td>6.</td>
  <td>Hannover 96</td>
  <td>14</td>
  <td>27</td>
  <td>3</td>
 </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```

Allerdings weis ich nicht, wie ich das mit dem Rechnen machen muss.
Für eine Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Apr 2010)

Bayer12 hat gesagt.:


> nur hab ich leider bei java nicht so den durchblick



Ja ganz offensichtlich, denn du hast gerade HTML-Quellcode gepostet und ich wette du erwartest als Lösungsvorschlag etwas in Java*SCRIPT*

Sollte dies der Fall sein, dann bist du im falschen Forum, mit viel Glück kann dir hier jemand helfen, verlasse dich aber nicht drauf. Schau nochmal nach, ob du wirklich die Aufgabe in JAVA oder in JAVA-SCRIPT lösen sollst, da besteht ein riesenunterschied

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Bayer12 (16. Apr 2010)

Okay, da war ich wirklich im falschen Forum.
Tut mir leid.
Das Thema kann dann bitte gelöscht werden!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Apr 2010)

Bayer12 hat gesagt.:


> Okay, da war ich wirklich im falschen Forum.
> Tut mir leid.


np, kommt öfters vor, dass sich Leute hierher verirren ;-) Deswegen gibt es bei uns ja den JavaScript bereich, falls doch mal jmd Rat wüsste



> Das Thema kann dann bitte gelöscht werden!


Ach was, das Thema wird in den JS-Bereich verschoben und eventuell antwortet jmd konstruktiv darauf. 

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## bayer12 (16. Apr 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> np, kommt öfters vor, dass sich Leute hierher verirren ;-) Deswegen gibt es bei uns ja den JavaScript bereich, falls doch mal jmd Rat wüsste
> 
> 
> Ach was, das Thema wird in den JS-Bereich verschoben und eventuell antwortet jmd konstruktiv darauf.
> ...



Okay, danke.


----------

